# OLED and Tivo



## dssxxxx (Nov 11, 2003)

Just purchased LG 65 E6. Delivering next week and will be installed in new house mid June.

Will I be able to use all of the features of the TV, running Comcast through Tivo? Such as HDR, 4K, etc.?

Or am I going to have to have two boxes (Xfinity/Tivo) to use all the features?

Will I have to use Bolt? Would prefer not to buy another Tivo (have 3, all with lifetime - One Roamio, one Premier and one HD)

Thanks for your usual help.


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

TiVo and Comcast do not support any of the features you mention. You will get 4K and HDR via streaming from the TV itself, or via an ultra HD bluray player. A bolt would get you 4K streaming, but as of now, no HDR.


----------



## dssxxxx (Nov 11, 2003)

OK. Probably did not have to go "big bucks" for the OLED.

I have the Sammy 8500 being delivered at the same time as the LG.

Tnx.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

If you want to watch the limited amount of 4k content available from sources such as Netflix you will need a Bolt otherwise Premieres and Roamio's should do just fine. Use the tv's upscale function to convert 1080p to simulated 4k.

BTW, congrats on the TV!!

Sent from my LG G4 using Tapatalk.


----------



## dssxxxx (Nov 11, 2003)

Joe01880 said:


> If you want to watch the limited amount of 4k content available from sources such as Netflix you will need a Bolt otherwise Premieres and Roamio's should do just fine. Use the tv's upscale function to convert 1080p to simulated 4k.
> 
> BTW, congrats on the TV!!
> 
> Sent from my LG G4 using Tapatalk.


Ahhhhhh.......another Tivo purchase.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

dssxxxx said:


> OK. Probably did not have to go "big bucks" for the OLED.
> 
> I have the Sammy 8500 being delivered at the same time as the LG.
> 
> Tnx.


Even if you only watch 1080p, OLED is worth it for the blacks.


----------



## DougJohnson (Dec 12, 2006)

dssxxxx said:


> OK. Probably did not have to go "big bucks" for the OLED.


My LG OLED is stunningly good. You won't regret it. I still use my TiVo Roamio for cable TV, but use the LG built in functions for streaming Netflix, Amazon, and Hulu. You do have to upgrade your Netflix subscription to get 4K. -- Doug


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

dssxxxx said:


> Just purchased LG 65 E6. Delivering next week and will be installed in new house mid June.
> 
> Will I be able to use all of the features of the TV, running Comcast through Tivo? Such as HDR, 4K, etc.?
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure the only way that Comcast is currently offering any UHD (4K) content is through their "UHD Sampler App" that comes pre-installed on certain Samsung and LG TVs (or maybe is available to install through the TV's app store). So you should check, you may have that app on your new TV.

http://customer.xfinity.com/help-and-support/cable-tv/uhd-smart-tv

Beyond that, Comcast MAY BE planning to roll out their own set-top-box dubbed Xi6 capable of streaming UHD HDR content in time for the Rio Olympics this summer, although they've been talking about their line of Xi boxes for awhile now and none have appeared.

http://4k.com/news/whatever-happened-to-comcasts-xi4-xi5-and-xi6-4k-uhd-set-top-boxes-12490/


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

NashGuy said:


> I'm pretty sure the only way that Comcast is currently offering any UHD (4K) content is through their "UHD Sampler App" that comes pre-installed on certain Samsung and LG TVs (or maybe is available to install through the TV's app store). So you should check, you may have that app on your new TV.
> 
> http://customer.xfinity.com/help-and-support/cable-tv/uhd-smart-tv
> 
> ...


The Comcast 4K sampler app is awful, has like 2 shows on it. Not even worth loading on your TV.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

"Barker Channel" samplers are always awful. Back about 100 years ago when they were just starting to play with HD images, Time Warner ran one HD barker channel with the same awful 10 minute sizzle reel clip repeating 24/7.

Then when 3D was going to be The Next Big Thing In Home Entertainment (hilarious), they did it again - ONE 3D channel running the same badly made sizzle reel clip over and over.

No reason to think they would do things differently with 4K.

As for the OLED TV, enjoy the heck out of it. Outstanding images, blacks, saturation, off axis. I work with $35K Sony pro versions all day long, and couldn't imagine going back to LCD milky gray blacks and off-axis color shifts garbage.


----------

